# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  windows server 2008- синий экран смерти от Касперского

## jonhgi

Привет, друзья. Помогите по возможности, ситуация нестандартная и тупиковая((
Ставил на сервер Windows 2008 антивирус Касперского Open Space 6.0. 
Они оказалось несовместимы друг с другом, но в процессе установки Касперский не жаловался и попросил перезагрузиться. После перезагрузки стал выпадать синий экран смерти, дамп памяти доходил до 100% и уходил в ребут. 
Я зашёл в безопасном режиме и удалил касперского, почистил реестр и проч. 
Ничего не изменилось, но даже прибавилось проблем. Теперь я не могу зайти даже в безопасном режиме. Виснет и уходит в перезагрузку.
Пробовал востановить систему с диска server 2008, не вышло, просит указать ему бэкап, а у меня его нет:((

----------


## z01d

чтобы как-то прояснить ситуацию следует ответить на следующие вопросы:

1. Какие роля возложены на сервак? (контроллер домена, файл сервер, веб сервер или что то еще...)

2. Каков срок удачной эксплуатации сервака до установки каспера?

3. Какие еще средства защиты, фильтрации, маршрутизации были установленны на компе? (неважно, удалены они или нет)

----------


## jonhgi

1. На серваке весит 1с терминалка. 
2. Эксплуатировалось около года без единой проблемы.
3. Никаких средств антивирусной защиты не стояло, собственно поэтому и решили купить Касперского.

----------


## z01d

в таком случае нельзя исключать вероятности того, что сервак был заражен на момент устанвки каспера (а касперский будучи средством недопущения заражения вовсе не предназначен для того чтобы десантирваться на зараженный комп, и с ходу его отчистить.) ну или всетаки речь идет о несовместимости, в этом случае (естественно если каспер лицензилонный) имеет смысл обратиться к в службу тех поддержки, для дальнейшего доведения онного продукта до ума. 

В любом случае в первую очередь скопируй нужные данные, потом удостоверься в том, что у тебя есть драйвера на нутро сервака, и наконец фоматни системный раздел и переустанови винду. Далее программой Acronis TrueImage (Norton Ghost, Paragon что-то там) сдампь системный раздел, и снова установи каспрыча (опять же если он у тя лицензионный, если нет, имхо установи что нить более вминяемое вроде Avir-ы). Если синий экран вылетит снова, восстанови винду с дампа, и звони в саппорт, else снова сними дамп и установи 1с. 

ахтунг! каждый раз, до и после каких-либо изменений на сервере снимай дамп, системного раздела! размышлять о том, восстановить ли вчерашний-обеденный или позавчерашний вечерний дамп намного приятнее чем...

----------


## jonhgi

z01d, спасибо за ответы. Вообщем проблему решил) 
Не мог зайти в безопасном режиме, на драйвере crcdisk.sys висло и уходило в ребут. Прочитал на одном форуме, что нужно в этот момент вытащить lan-кабель на несколько секунд и вставить обратно. ПОМОГЛО!!)))
Загрузился в безопасном, запустил утилитку, которая лежит на сайте Касперского для удаления антивируса и вуаля! Всё заработало!
Я спасён!:))))) Спасибо!

----------

